
Bolt – Real-time file sync for teams, that works with your existing tools - subby
http://getbolt.herokuapp.com/
======
subby
Hi guys!

As a developer, I've always felt annoyed when it came to live collaborative
development with other people, due to all the hassle around the process.

Either I have to repetitively use git add, commit, push, pull (after all VCS
like git are meant more for version control, not sync) or the tools that I
already work with don't natively support live, collaborative development
(making me use unfamiliar, web-based IDEs that do support live collaboration).

So, over the weekend, I hacked up Bolt: real-time file sync for teams, that
automagically works with the tools that you already use.

For example, if you use Sublime or Eclipse, you can simply "bolt" your project
via the terminal, and you'll instantly be able to interactively code together
with your team members (and see their code live), in real-time, while each of
you can use your own tools.

So, I built this because I thought this would make it easier for me to work on
team projects together.

I would love to hear your feedback on this! Thanks a lot guys!

